# Cervelo



## travelingmike (May 22, 2007)

Still waiting for a CERVELO site on the forum


----------



## OPRFHouse (Jul 4, 2006)

Me too. But I'm not waiting to post my rides. My Miyata One-Twelve from the mid - 80's. And my 2007 Cervelo Soloist with HED Jet 60's.


----------

